# More Colson doings, and a question.



## FICHT 150 (Mar 6, 2021)

The oops man brought my fork today, I can’t believe my luck, the same amateur who painted the bike painted the replacement fork, two states away!
Color match, baby!
The fork is an exact match, dimension wise, anyway.
But, I have two sets of truss bars, and don’t know for sure which set belongs there. One set has a longer bend, that brings them further out. The other set has a tighter bend. Both appear to fit the bike. The tighter bend bars seem to match what you see on a 1941 Colson Scout. They are in far better shape, as well. Anybody know which set actually belongs on the bike?
I also have a nicer set of Colson fenders in my parts pile, a pile I did not have before I had the bike. These would paint up perfect, with not much effort. The ratty look of the bike is growing on me, however.
Opinions solicited, now. Not sure what I’m going to do. But, it will be cool to ride no matter what.
Photos:
Ted


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 6, 2021)

Nobody knows which set of truss bars belongs on the bike? How ‘bout an opinion on leaving the bike crusty, knocking the rust down and shooting it matte, or eggshell black, stripping it to the bones and reshooting it a different color, or, shooting it the maroon color it left the factory with?
Truly, I’m curious as to what you guys would do with it.

Anybody?

Ted


----------



## buickmike (Mar 6, 2021)

I  became a colson owner only because schwinn parts were .installed on the frame.  I like the look of the bike in primer. Clean and crisp. Do you have two sets of fenders?. Will you paint frame to match blue set.. At least on my bike the fork had lower support to hold truss rods. But fork was tweaked + rods required . I could not source much in the way of OG fenders or rack for that matter. Lets see if you can locate a seat and complete the look. Good luck


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 6, 2021)

Actually, I think that paint is a gloss black enamel that was brushed or mopped on everything, back in the day. Whoever the puke was that did the deed, sanded all the maroon paint off the exposed surfaces. There is a bit of maroon paint under the fender braces and on the fork tube. It has been a long time since there was any gloss in this black paint. I think the bike was painted late 40s or early 50s, judging by how poor condition it is in. Everyone was Rembrandt back then. It sucks.
That said, it does look like an old bike. Not a bad look.
If I paint it, it will be painted either a black eggshell, with enough prep to have smooth, but, not perfect paint, or, maroon and white, exactly as it was when it was new, in the very best work I can lay down. I can paint. I can prep. But, I’m interested in what guys here do when they find a bike that doesn’t check any of the boxes, not original, not great value, not a top of the line model. All my bikes are riders.
Oh yea, should mention that Bob U. already had his way with the seat. I have new coke bottle grips, in black, and a correct rear rack and turkey wing chain guard for it.
Thanks. Your input means a lot to me.
Ted


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 7, 2021)

Worked late tonight. Here is where I am. I rode it, man, the thing is quiet. And heavy. Really heavy.
It really doesn’t look bad. Reminds me of an old car that has been kept running, but, never restored. I hit the badge screws with a mix of synthetic oil and ATF every day for about two weeks, and they backed right out. Took some Zip Strip to it to get it legible, but, didn’t strip it completely. It looks great.
I have to beat my rack up, because some fat ass sat on it at some point in time, and then hit it with a coat of black something. It is blue, now.
I’m good with the bike, at the moment.
Ted


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 7, 2021)

I'd faux patina it! Red Oxide Primer, Rustoleum Oasis Blue, scuff it through to the Red Oxide a Little Bit on the chainguard/fenders & do the same on the frame but with Red Oxide & Ultra Matte Black Rustoleum. Mix some steel wool & peroxide together to make rust & gently wipe it over any areas you wanna dirty/muttle up some. Spit shine a little chrome or buff'able bling & wipe it with the "rust". IF you're NOT against clear then a satin or semi gloss over everything. Nothing perfect jus' a maintained rider .... You'll love telling people it is painted & has a paint job hahahaha


----------



## Oilit (Mar 7, 2021)

FICHT 150 said:


> Worked late tonight. Here is where I am. I rode it, man, the thing is quiet. And heavy. Really heavy.
> It really doesn’t look bad. Reminds me of an old car that has been kept running, but, never restored. I hit the badge screws with a mix of synthetic oil and ATF every day for about two weeks, and they backed right out. Took some Zip Strip to it to get it legible, but, didn’t strip it completely. It looks great.
> I have to beat my rack up, because some fat ass sat on it at some point in time, and hit it with a coat of black something. It is blue, now.
> I’m good with the bike, at the moment.
> ...



I'd leave it just like it is. Part of the charm of these old bikes is that they look like they have a history. You can re-paint and re-chrome and make everything look brand new, but then they just look like a brand new bike, and there's plenty of those at Wal-Mart. This one looks like it has gone many a mile and is ready for many more.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 7, 2021)

It looks great the way it is Ted but if you have the skills to do a repaint then why not?  If I owned the bike I would repaint it especially because the "brightwork" parts look out of place with the crusty/rusty black.


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 7, 2021)

Ready to ride.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 7, 2021)

I really don’t have to make any rust on it. I never have contemplated that process, usually just the opposite. There is plenty of naturally occurring patina on board, just not anywhere I have to touch or sit, and, I like it that way.
I think I’m gonna’ ride it for a while. One thing I have noticed versus other old bikes I have seen, is, this one is complete. Everything is there.
You guys are the best. Thanks for the help, tips, and suggestions. Right now, I’m going to take a break from it, and work on the Raleigh Roadsters my son and I will be peddling around Lake Pepin next month.
Ted


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 7, 2021)

This is where I started. I don’t believe the bike has been ridden for several decades.
Until last night.
Ted


----------



## ian (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm liking the patina look, and that the bike is showing some history.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 7, 2021)

I believe that Colson truss rods might have normally been solid (not hollow), with external threads on top, interfacing with acorn nuts (not screws). I have also seen another variant with a tighter bend, perhaps used with a lower fork crown offset brace.

Some have posted that Colson’s original paint apparently was not very good. I have had 3 Colsons, in worser shape, media blasted, and then I painted 1-black, 1-red, and 1-burgundy, just because those were about the same colors that they were before, and I lack the ability to think of anything different.

And then I also ride a couple of Colson bikes with somebody else’s old amateur re-paint.  One may select projects to refurbish some day, or those to ride today.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 8, 2021)

Both sets I have are solid, and threaded for nuts on top. Although the radius of the bend is different, both sets end up in exactly the same place at the axle and in the bracket on top.

I’m thinking pre-war, there really was no such thing as “good” paint, not as we know it today. 80 years in, as on this bike, was likely longer than the manufacturer was planning on the bike being around. The paint was “good enough”.

I took the bike for a ride around the block, yesterday. Odd, but, the neighbors who noticed all seem to think it is very interesting as is. I think it stands out more, as is, than a brand new bike would.

I will ride and tinker with it some more. There are other bikes, here, and I have time to think about what to do, As is, it is pretty attractive, and, useful.

Thanks.
Ted


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 8, 2021)

Really nice bike. Ride it for a bit and enjoy the work you put in to get it rolling. But I'd say if it were mine that based on the chrome/"shiny" bits, and that super clean saddle, that the bike would look great in maroon..... not too glossy though as the paint used back then was not super glossy. Then the delta winner light really wouldn't match so it would need cleaned and repainted or just replaced with a nicer example but it seems like these are both acceptable options (to me anyways) . Enjoy!


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 8, 2021)

I can throw that Delta light in the glass bead cabinet, paint it any color of the rainbow, and have it looking about like new in an afternoon, or, two. It actually works. Same with the fenders, chain guard, frame, and rack. I can strip the rims and color match them at the same time.
But, should I? restored is cool, but, so is unrestored, cleaned up, and serviced.
I have to think about that.

Hey, I did one bike restoration. It was a lot of work, but, it is mostly worth it. 
Pics. 1959 Schwinn Tiger.

I think I would ride it more if it was unrestored.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 8, 2021)

That is why I said faux patina it If you feel like painting it. Otherwise I would ride it as is. I wouldn't restore if you worry about riding it after. I don't own any restored or valuable in that sense so ....


----------



## JLF (Mar 8, 2021)

The bike is looking great!  I need some truss rods for mine and don’t know which style is right for a prewar bike either?


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 8, 2021)

I still have no clue. I put the set that is in better condition on the bike, and went with it.

I beat on the rack with a mallet, dolly and some wood blocks tonight. It is much less bent than it was. Here it is just sitting on the bike, not bolted down.
Been pondering. I think I have too much restored stuff in my life as it is. Might just run it, or, black eggshell with hardener in it.

Ted


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 8, 2021)

It seems that many Colson rear racks are blue, perhaps nicely preserved by being accessories that came from girls bikes.
Looks straight!


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 8, 2021)

You are right, it came off a blown up girls bike. 

When I got it. The pictures don’t do it justice. Much better, today.
Ted


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey Ted,
You know what they say about opinions?
I think it looks good as is.  I tend to like a bike that looks like it has a story behind it.  
I would try to match up the rear rack and maybe put on the old fender braces.  New ones a bit shiny.
Very nice work from how you got it.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 10, 2021)

They are a bit silvery, but, it is just silver paint, after I glass beaded the originals. They were a sloppy mess of black paint and rust, and looked far worse in person then they appeared to in photos, so, I cleaned them up. Was still thinking of going all the way with the bike.
I think I will mist that rack with flat black paint. Pity I don’t have an original paint blue bike, but, hardly anyone does.

My quandary at the moment is, do I ride this to the Father’s Day Blind Lizard picnic on Nicolette Island, in Minneapolis, or ride my FJ1200? The Blind Lizard is motorcycles and bicycles. If the kid wants to go, it will be bicycles. If it is just me, the FJ will get the nod, I guess.

I asked for opinions on the Colson, and, they all mean something to me, but, it will end where I decide it ends. Same thing happens if ownership changes.

Ted


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 10, 2021)

I like the chrome with the black bike; and it seems that black bikes are often easier to ride as-is.
Thanks for the last picture; reminds me of when my father used to talk about those "_*Hamaya's*_".


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 11, 2021)

All done for now. I’m going to put some miles on it this year, starting tomorrow. 
Thanks for the thoughts you guys.

Ted


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2021)

Tasteful refurb, I love it. I really liked the three pins on the rear carrier, any chance of doing a duplication?


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 11, 2021)

Whatever gets bungeed down to it would likely rub ‘em off anyway. I am thinking a small Caradice bag would look great and give me a place to stash a jacket, water bottle and a granola bar.

Ted


----------

